# EZ Press style fingers?



## Elijah58 (Dec 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Elijah58 (Dec 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Any one?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Do a search ( ez press fingers ) and check out the all the post ...


----------



## 1miss (Jun 7, 2005)

I made some, somewhat unfair though. I have access to a laser, I took one off at my local shop and traced it out on paper. I took the tracing and used it to generate a cad drawing and laser cut them out of 3/8 thick plate. They are basically replicas of the ones on the press at my local shop. I have not put them to use yet and am trying to figure out how to coat the ends to protect the limbs.
I will try to post some pics in the next day or so.
James


----------



## backatbowhuntin (Feb 1, 2009)

You can get a tool handle dip that is used on pliers. It starts as a liquid and dries firm but will still cushion. I bought some at Walmart a few years ago. A good hardware store should carry product. I will try to do a search to find a name.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Use some large shink tube.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

1miss said:


> I made some, somewhat unfair though. I have access to a laser, I took one off at my local shop and traced it out on paper. I took the tracing and used it to generate a cad drawing and laser cut them out of 3/8 thick plate. They are basically replicas of the ones on the press at my local shop. I have not put them to use yet and am trying to figure out how to coat the ends to protect the limbs.I will try to post some pics in the next day or so.
> James


Send them to me and I will coat them and put them to good use :wink:


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

backatbowhuntin said:


> You can get a tool handle dip that is used on pliers. It starts as a liquid and dries firm but will still cushion. I bought some at Walmart a few years ago. A good hardware store should carry product. I will try to do a search to find a name.


Plasti- Dip


----------



## 1miss (Jun 7, 2005)

Posting pics as promised, also a drawing. Not sure how clear it will show up. And yes, I saw that I mis-spelled ream
James


----------



## 1miss (Jun 7, 2005)

Guys, I did not post those pics with the intent of trying to make some money off of the guys on AT. For anyone that wants a copy of my sketch, send me a stamped self addressed envelope and I will put a copy of the sketch in it and send it back to you. I have already had several PM's concerning this and I think I could spend several dollars on postage just sending out copies of the sketch.
I will be more than happy to help anyone that I can, and again if I am dissapointing anyone I am really sorry!
James


----------



## 1miss (Jun 7, 2005)

Probably help with my address, huh?
james wallace
po box 401
lake city, ar. 72437


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Thanks 1Miss,
What is the length of the base? I can see all the other measurements in the picture.

Thank you again. This is very helpful. Also, do have a picture of your press that you can share?

Andy


----------



## 1miss (Jun 7, 2005)

1 23/32 long on the base. I have been so busy at work that I haven't had time to get it finished. I need to make the mounting bases for the fingers and weld them on. I used 2 sections of tele-spar tubing ( made to slide together)and put an Acme nut inside the telescoping tube (1" dia. 8 threads/ inch) so it travels with fewer turns.
When I can get some time I will post pics and specs.
james


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

I may be sending a SASE sometime soon. 

Kevin


----------



## atnole (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks 1miss! I believe this will help a lot of people, including me.:thumbs_up


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks 1Miss, my press was built except the fingers you save me a lot of problems. Thanks again
Pierre


----------



## jayc1471 (Dec 14, 2008)

..yeah, same here - thanks :thumbs_up


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

please re-post the blue print so all the measurements show,the base width does not show (on my puter anyway) thanks a million


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Finger PDF*

Hey guys, heres a pdf of all the dimension I could make out on 1Miss's post. Not trying to step on your toes here 1Miss. Just a little easier to download this than the SASE way. Let me know if I've missed anything.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Also, let me know if you think I have any dimensions wrong and I will change it.


----------



## atetterton (Dec 14, 2006)

Can you save as PDF? If so anyone can download without any added expense.

Al


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

atetterton said:


> Can you save as PDF? If so anyone can download without any added expense.
> 
> Al


Unless it's different on your end, I already posted the drawing as a PDF.

When you open my attachment, just save it.


----------



## 1miss (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks, The only dim. that is off is the base 1.75, it is actually 1 23/32. 1/32 ain't making much difference. Glad to provide the data and more glad that you did the PDF file.
James


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Very cool of both of you! This is the best place around!


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

I think 1miss paid attention in Mechanical Drawing class!!:wink:


----------



## ssdaubert (Jan 15, 2007)

Awsome thanks for the drawing.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. Very Helpful.


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr (Jul 1, 2007)

1miss...looking forward to pics of the finger bases... and the finished press. Thanks for the pressfinger diagrams.


----------



## d-rail (Jan 16, 2008)

Has anyone tried these fingers I have them traced on some plate steel and I am getting ready to cut them out. But I have a question is there enough of an angle at the top to hold the limb in place and not pop out? I have been looking at others and there is more of an angle or a lip.


----------



## grady3 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Fingers*



1miss said:


> Guys, I did not post those pics with the intent of trying to make some money off of the guys on AT. For anyone that wants a copy of my sketch, send me a stamped self addressed envelope and I will put a copy of the sketch in it and send it back to you. I have already had several PM's concerning this and I think I could spend several dollars on postage just sending out copies of the sketch.
> I will be more than happy to help anyone that I can, and again if I am dissapointing anyone I am really sorry!
> James



Do you still have the cad file? Can you email me the cad file?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I would also take a copy of the CAD file if available.


----------



## BOWTECHshot101 (Mar 4, 2009)

are these aluminum or steel.If they are steel do you think 1/2" aluminum plate would be strong enough.


----------



## CX250MAX (Mar 21, 2007)

i just printed the print for the fingers and i think a dimension is missing on the location for the center of the hole. showing .375 from the bottom. what is the dimension from the front? im guessing about .375 is the drawing full scale?


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks guys, this will definitely help me anyway. Thanks again.


----------

